# Echo PB 500 H blower



## Glen230 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just bought a new re-conditioned echo pb 500 H blower from Home Depot. Almost half price. The mgt. said the blower had been returned because orig. buyer claimed it would not run correctly. Home Depot said it runs great. I bought it home and I cannot get it running properly. The two cycle engine cranks well but I have to leave the Choke on (closed) to keep it running. If I push the choke off (open), the engine sputters and dies. I can keep it running by moving the choke up and down and/or moving the throttle up and down. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. 
I could return it to Home Depot and what they will do is give me my money back but I would like to keep the blower and get it running right. Help needed.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like a carburetor issue, but it could be caused by a few different things. A pinched or leaking fuel hose, a plugged fuel pickup filter. Bad High speed check valve in carburetor or simply a restricted carburetor. An air leak into the crankcase, crankshaft seals, gaskets, loose carburetor or cracked insulator. 

Some of these things such as the fuel line and filters can be checked easily. You can spray brake cleaner around the gasket areas while the engine is running on choke, to check for leaks. If the problem is in the carburetor, a tear down may be needed, but if your not real familiar with these carburetors, you may not be able to tell if anything is wrong with it.

It's even a possibility that there may be a problem with low compression causing a problem. I would not go into it too deep, if it's not something pretty simple, I would recommend taking it back. You don't know what the previous customer may have done to it.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

